# Black Tip



## Phishinitis (Oct 8, 2008)

Went out this afternoon (saturday) to Fort pickins again. I didnt catch anything worth a crap, freakin catfish and pinfish . . :boo. . . but on the bright side my Uncle caught a decent Black Tip to take home. 












It was the first time we've ever kept a shark, always heard it wasn't bad if you bleed em, and soaked them in buttermilk overnight. but we didn't know how they cleaned out. and it was surprisingly simple, not nearly as surprising as how much meat comes off one shark! it was amazing. nice steaks. but we skinned it, and cut the cartilage out. not sure if your supposed to leave the skin on when you grill it or not. 



If anyone has some good techniques, advice or recipes for shark to a newbie to it, I'd really appreciate it. 



But we also got 2 red fish, both under an inch away from slot! ! ! (one to the uncle, one to the grandfather, none from me) :banghead ha oh well, there will be many more days with a line in the water.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Purty little baby jaws, perfect eating size. Too bad we _legally_ can't keep them that size here in Alabama.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

what were the fish caught on?


----------



## Phishinitis (Oct 8, 2008)

The black tip hit a live pin fish, probably 8-9 inches, pretty good size bait. waded wayyyy out. 



Appreciate the comments.


----------



## Phishinitis (Oct 8, 2008)

And we cooked that baby up on sunday. it was great. tons of meat. 



but I'm completely legal in florida to keep a black tip right? ??????

no size limit or anything. anyone know any better than I do?????? ha 



or is there just some sharks you can and cant keep? ????


----------



## hnfite (Mar 3, 2009)

not a hundred percent sure on what sharks you can or can not keep, but in florida black tips are perfectly legal, no size limit but can only keep one per person or 2 per vessel. and as far as cleaning them, leave the skin on throw it on the grill skin down,you wont evenhave to flip it, and smoke it over some JACK DANIELS WOOD CHIPS, for about an hour, seasoned with italian dressing and garlic... yes sir.


----------



## inshoreJAM (Aug 2, 2009)

there is a pretty long list of sharks that are off limits in FL, but they are mainly Atlantic species and species that are not common in the northern gulf. There is no size limit on any legal species and yes, blacktips are legal!


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

nice shark! I like to leave the skin on mine. I marinate it for a few hours in a soy, vinegar, water, onion powder, garlic powder, red pepper, and lemon juice concoction, then grill em, skin side down. No matter what the flavor, Blacktips are some DAMN fine eatin'!!!


----------

